
Ask HN: Where is innovation happening now? - jahbrewski
Currently reading Walter Isaacson’s “The Innovators” and I’m noticing the importance of locales: Bell Labs, Xerox PARC, Bletchley Park, et al.<p>Where are smart people hanging out and conversing and congregating today? I’m particularly interested in connecting online (HN is great!) and collaborating (or at least discussing) on the latest technology. I’ve been on Twitter, but I’m still not sure how to find people &#x2F; get involved?
======
pyromaker
I've been looking at some of the trend aggregators for the past few weeks -
quite helpful to understand (though perhaps not accruate) what's the latest
buzz. :)

[https://trennd.co/](https://trennd.co/)

